
A survival guide for people with Asperger syndrome - qwph
http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/~alistair/survival/
======
pmorici
"It can often be an effort to have a shower or a bath three times a week and
to wear deodorant but it is much easier to talk to people if you feel you are
clean and if you cannot be smelt. Remember, if you smell you might not be
aware of it. "

You have got to be kidding.

~~~
mstevens
why?

~~~
pmorici
Who doesn't know that. I don't think that has anything to do with having
Aspergers.

~~~
sethg
There is a theory that people with autism-spectrum disorders have trouble
modelling what is going on in other people's minds, and this is what makes
social situations hard for them.

If this theory is true, then a person with Aspergers who is not annoyed by his
or her _own_ body odor would have trouble realizing that the odor might bother
other people.

------
steveplace
Step 1: Go to your doctor and see if you actually have Asperger's. If you
don't, stop using it as an excuse.

~~~
pixpop
Is there some tendency for people to falsely claim they have Asperger's
disorder?

------
lg
I think some of this is useful for normal, not-very-social people.

